

Xbox : Xbox One :: Atari 800 : Atari 800 XL - pertinhower
http://www.jeffwofford.com/?p=1281

======
devindotcom
What? The original Xbox and the Xbox 360 came in black (not to mention the PS2
and PS3). The One kind of looks like a cross between them, actually.

~~~
cowpewter
Yeah, the slims came out in 2010 - the basic xbox 360 has been black and
silver ever since.

------
rbanffy
That's completely unfair. The XL line of 8-bit computers had some decent
graphics and sound comparable to and often better than much more expensive
16-bit (or even 8-bit) machines.

